# Help chicken with possible broken leg and wing



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

We have 4 chickens, and one of our girls appears to have broken her leg and wing- HELP

She is a light Sussex, approx 9 months old , her left wing and right leg seem useless she cant put any weight on her leg and her wing is splayed (like when they sunbathe) she can move it into a normal position but it just falls back. 

We aren’t sure how the injury happened they were free range in the garden and we heard clucking (they usually do this if they are startled or see food) after checking it was clear that she was unwell she didn’t move when we approached and let us stroke and check her- for her this is not normal she is normally a nervy bird. The dog was out there but she would not have harmed the birds but we wondered if the dog had startled them and caused ****** to go lame.

WHAT SHOULD WE DO?


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

she is now in a indoor rabbit cage to prevent her from moving to much what else can we do?


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

maybe take to the vets, he may be able to splint the leg, also do something for the wing, or you may have to have him put down, by the vet or yourselves. i once had a european jay that broke his leg, had a splint on for a few weeks, mended.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

if you no what to do yourself, you can splint the leg yourself. then save money, as the vets are a rip off. make sure you no what you are doing.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> if you no what to do yourself, you can splint the leg yourself. then save money, as the vets are a rip off. make sure you no what you are doing.


saying vets area a rippoff is very bad!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If you suspect anything is broken the chicken NEEDS a vet or to be culled/killed full stop. Doesn't need people from a forum telling you to splint the leg yourself and that vets are a ripoff :whip:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> If you suspect anything is broken the chicken NEEDS a vet or to be culled/killed full stop. Doesn't need people from a forum telling you to splint the leg yourself and that vets are a ripoff :whip:


i agree, been reported


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Without having seen the bird, it'd be pretty irresponsible for anyone to say "yes, it's definitely a broken leg and wing".

The symptoms described also appear to match what I know about Mareks Disease - which isn't a nice one at all - and if the wing and leg do not FEEL broken it's really a necessity to find out whether it's actually broken/sprained or if there's a bigger issue there.

Please DO take the chicken to a vet to find out whether she's in pain or if it's something that can be sorted.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i am entitled to my opinions, vets are very expensive, if you can do a job yourself, why not, if you cant do a job yourself go to the vets. there are little jobs that you can do yourself like having your dogs claws done, that is some thing you can do yourself.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> i am entitled to my opinions, vets are very expensive, if you can do a job yourself, why not, if you cant do a job yourself go to the vets. there are little jobs that you can do yourself like having your dogs claws done, that is some thing you can do yourself.


yes but dont call vets a rip off


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

and you presumed it WAS a broken leg, seems someone who knows more about birds than you, says it might not be..no brainer really is it?


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

No I think you'll find if you cant afford to take a sick suffering animal to the vets you shouldnt have animals.

An animal with a broken leg is a bit different to cutting an animals claws.

Imagine if you broke your leg and were left with just a home made splint!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

they are rip offs, report me to the police if u want, i no what to be true, dont try to change my mind, this is not a police state. why is it as soon as you walk in to a vets, £27.00 consultation fee please. thats before you even have any treatment done. i have to work over 3 hours for that amount of money. they should be bringing their prices down, not up. this is a public forum, if you dont like what i write and it offends you, then please dont read my posts please. saying that some times you need vets, they do a very good job, its just the prices that are :censor:.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> they are rip offs, report me to the police if u want, i no what to be true, dont try to change my mind, this is not a police state. why is it as soon as you walk in to a vets, £27.00 consultation fee please. thats before you even have any treatment done. i have to work over 3 hours for that amount of money. they should be bringing their prices down, not up. this is a public forum, if you dont like what i write and it offends you, then please dont read my posts please. saying that some times you need vets, they do a very good job, its just the prices that are :censor:.


i dont like vets, but i dont tell people not to go....

i can read what i like, and i can report who i like


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bassy 1019 said:


> i am entitled to my opinions, vets are very expensive, if you can do a job yourself, why not, if you cant do a job yourself go to the vets. there are little jobs that you can do yourself like having your dogs claws done, that is some thing you can do yourself.


 
For a start it is Illegal to treat animals yourself in the manner of setting broken legs and such.


Are they broken? or are they paralysed? If Paralysled then it could be Mareks Disease. In which case really ain't much hope and best to have put to sleep.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Was going to say something but Martha Moo said the same.

I agree is doesnt sound like a broken wing or leg. It sounds like Mareks or similar.
A lot of vets do charge ridiculous priced but if an animal needs help then you have no option but to pay. If it was a broken leg how would you know where to splint, without a vet you wouldnt have a clue
It is very dangerous and appalling that someone with no medical background should advise someone to bypass the vets and treat it themselves:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone 
I don’t think i made it clear (my bad) that she will of course receive veterinary treatment if she needs it!
We were just wondering if anyone had any advice on what we could do, as if it was shock or similar causing her to go lame she should sort herself out on her own if you know what i mean


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

awaywiththestars said:


> Thanks for the help everyone
> I don’t think i made it clear (my bad) that she will of course receive veterinary treatment if she needs it!
> We were just wondering if anyone had any advice on what we could do, as if it was shock or similar causing her to go lame she should sort herself out on her own if you know what i mean


So as yet you haven't bothered?

How long has she been like this? 
How long have you forced her to suffer?

When are you gonna get a clue (Here's 20p to buy one) and take her to the Vets.
If you don't then I would be happy for people like you to be prosicuted. 
Any animal that requires Vet treatment, must be seen by law. If you prevent or neglet to do so, then you are causing suffering. Stupidity on your part is no excuse.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

why is it that people tend to this with poultry you either 
take it to the vets and get it treated
wring its neck and eat it or feed it to another animal
i hate people that faff around :censor:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> if you no what to do yourself, you can splint the leg yourself. then save money, as the vets are a rip off. make sure you no what you are doing.


 That is about the worst advice I have ever heard. If any animal has a suspected broken limb, it has to be seen my a vet. To try to bodge it yourself is inhumane and illegal.
The symptoms decribed could be lameness and the hen using the wing for balance. The first thing which springs to mind is a disease called Mareks which causes lameness and the symptoms described might indicate this.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> i am entitled to my opinions, vets are very expensive, if you can do a job yourself, why not, if you cant do a job yourself go to the vets. there are little jobs that you can do yourself like having your dogs claws done, that is some thing you can do yourself.



clipping your dogs claws is a lot different to diagnosing a break, aligning the bones properly, making sure no jagged edges are sticking into muscle or nerves and setting it properly. Can I assume that if you broke your leg, you would splint it yourself just because you know how to put a splint on?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> they are rip offs, report me to the police if u want, i no what to be true, dont try to change my mind, this is not a police state. why is it as soon as you walk in to a vets, £27.00 consultation fee please. thats before you even have any treatment done. i have to work over 3 hours for that amount of money. they should be bringing their prices down, not up. this is a public forum, if you dont like what i write and it offends you, then please dont read my posts please. saying that some times you need vets, they do a very good job, its just the prices that are :censor:.



Are you sure that it's just your location which is Berks?!?!?!:bash: Do they come from there then?


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

vets is the only option, i dont think anyone is qualified to splint a leg bar a qualified vet/ nurse


----------



## awaywiththestars (Sep 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> So as yet you haven't bothered?
> 
> How long has she been like this?
> How long have you forced her to suffer?
> ...


No she has not yet been to the vets, and for the record this morning she looked better and she is now using her leg almost normally.
The injury occurred literally 20 minutes before i posted on here for advice.
TBH i am a little offended i simple posted for advice from people with more knowledge than we have.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

awaywiththestars said:


> No she has not yet been to the vets, and for the record this morning she looked better and she is now using her leg almost normally.
> The injury occurred literally 20 minutes before i posted on here for advice.
> TBH i am a little offended i simple posted for advice from people with more knowledge than we have.


What do you expect when you post, and I quote, "possible broken leg and wing" ? Your first call should be the vets, its pretty obvious! I can't even believe the chicken hasn't seen the vet yet nor have you culled it. Its both against the law and cruelty. If you can't afford the vets, or "don't have the time", then cull it. Simple as. 
I totally agree with Pimperella here (and that's not a common occurence! :lol2: ), it makes me sick anybody is allowed to get away with this kind of neglect.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

ok i gave the wrong advice, im very sorry if i upset persons, i not an expert, it seems there are a lot more people more educated than myself. its an open forum, i answered the best i could. it seems the cause has been sorted now. thats what these forums are about, everybody gives a bit of avice, the clever ones give the correct advice.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> What do you expect when you post, and I quote, "possible broken leg and wing" ? Your first call should be the vets, its pretty obvious! I can't even believe the chicken hasn't seen the vet yet nor have you culled it. Its both against the law and cruelty. If you can't afford the vets, or "don't have the time", then cull it. Simple as.
> I totally agree with Pimperella here (and that's not a common occurence! :lol2: ), it makes me sick anybody is allowed to get away with this kind of neglect.


 
Thats whats getting me annoyed with this forum, the ones who have an animal that it is blindingly odvious it should be seen by a vet. And they ask for 'advice' on here to try and get out of the responsibility that they owe that animal. 

Any animal that any one takes on becomes their legal responsibility that that animal gets the care that it needs.

Wether people agree or disagreed with what I say. I don't care. I'm just happy (yes sat on me throne) knowing that I am right. Wether it's someone I know or don't know, friend or foe. I will say so. And yes I will say these things to peoples faces.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Even though she looks better keep a close eye on her. The symptoms sounded very like Mareks to me, and if that's the case the loss of balance, although short-lived to start with, would probably become more and more frequent until eventually the hen was completely paralysed on the one side.

Fingers crossed it's not.


----------

